# Warum sind 3D Monitore, Stereoskopisches 3D so unbeliebt?



## John Preston (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte mal eure Meinung zum Stereoskopischen 3D bei den Games hören.

Die PCGH  Mitarbeiter sind nicht wirklich überzeugt vom 3D beim PC. Die PCGH Redaktion hält 3D am PC für den Flop des Jahres. Daher wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Was stört euch an Stereo 3D?
Ist es wegen den FPS bei den Games, liegt es an der 3D Brille oder am Preis?
Hier geht es nicht um Nvidia versus AMD Radeon, sondern nur um 3D Games am PC (PS3).
Die erste 3D Brille gab es schon um das Jahr 2000. Soweit ich weiss, wollten schon damals einige, die PC Spiele nur noch in Stereo 3D spielen. Hätte ich damals genug Geld gehabt, so hätte ich mir diese Technik sicher auch geleistet.
Für mich sind SSAA und 16 Fach AA nicht so wichtig, mir geht es mehr um eine neue Erfahrung.
Daher interessiert es mich, wie viele von euch schon mit Real 3D spielen und warum nicht?
 MfG John Preston


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab selber einen 3D Monitor (Acer GD245HQ + nVidia 3D Vision), bin sehr zufrieden und vermute, dass viele einfach krampfhaft nach Nachteilen bei der 3D Technik suchen um vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen, dass sie nicht schon wieder einen neuen Monitor kaufen "müssen"


----------



## iNxL (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das kommt eher auf den "Spielertyp" an.

Viele kommen nach Hause und wollen nur eine Runde daddeln, evtl. interessiert Sie 3D nicht oder sie haben keinerlei Interesse oder Möglichkeit an einen 3D fähigen TFT samt Graka und Brille zu kommen.

Es gibt auch Leute, zu denen zähle ich mich auch, die einfach "gut" spielen wollen, sich mit anderen messen und je nach Möglichkeit "besser" sein wollen als die Gegenspieler, da ist 3D einfach ein Störfaktor. Vorallem bei prof. Veranstaltungen mit Preisgeldern ist 3D vollkommen ungeeignet.

Ich nutzte gerne die Vorteile der 120Hz TFTs um ein besseres und "wettbewerbsfähigeres" Spielerlebnis zu erhalten, um Gegner bei schnellen Bewegungen schneller erkennen zu können o.ä., diesbezüglich interessiert mich 3D nicht im geringsten. Natürlich hat man darüberhinaus auch nur die hälfte an FPS, was ein weiterer Nachteil und für mich ein "no Go" von 3D ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Dezember 2010)

Als ich kann verstehen, warum manche sich gegen 3d wehren, da es schweineteuer ist, da man sich zu dem Vergleichsweise teuren 120Hz Monitor noch eine 130€ Brille zulegen muss.
Man ist auch dafür momentan an Nvidia gebunden.
Viele Spieler sind andscheinend nicht bereit den Aufpreis zu zahlen, was ich verstehen kann.
Bei mir wird aber das 3dvision Kit unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen, egal was andere davon halten


----------



## -FA- (3. Dezember 2010)

ich überlege da im moment auch rum, ob ich mir jetzt einen acer und ein entsprechndes 3d vision kit hole odre doch eher ein 27" LED Monitor.
Sahs gestern mittag noch ganz schlecht für 3D aus, ist seit gesern abend das gegenteil. ich hab mit an nem samsung-fernseher das stereoskopische 3d angeschaut, das hat bei mir stark gepunktet, die led moitore haben bei mir eher negativ gepunktet, weil die farben komplett anders wirken als bei anderen Tfts, viel greller.
ich werde mir wenn möglich den acer gd245 monitor auch noch live anschauen, weiß bloß noch nicht wann. weil die bildquali soll ja laut tests sehr gut sein. 

Superwip, du hast ja ebenfalls den acer. merkst du bei dem was von input-lag, schlechtem schwarzwert, was man da manchmal liest? wie findest du bildquali,...? sieht man mit dem 3d flackern, was manchem bemängeln oder eher nicht?
weil ich sollte von irgendwem mal ein feedback über den monitor und 3d vision haben, das ich mich endlich entschließen kann was ich hol.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Dezember 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> ... acer. merkst du bei dem was von input-lag, schlechtem schwarzwert, was man da manchmal liest? wie findest du bildquali,...? sieht man mit dem 3d flackern, was manchem bemängeln oder eher nicht?


input lag: nö, merk ich nix von
schwarzwert: ka, is schwarz, genauer noch nie drauf geachtet, leutet auf jeden fall nicht, merk keine störung oder so, schwarz halt, fear und fear 2 war teilweise schon verdammt dunkel, letze woche gespielt ...
bildquali: keinerlei beschwerden, ich mag sie, bin kein grafiker sondern eher gamer, daher ka glaub nich das der komplette ascii farbraum abgedeckt wird 
3d flackern: helle umgebung flackert, grade wenn man nen 2ten monitor hat  wenn man abdunkelt ist alles gut


----------



## Warlock54 (3. Dezember 2010)

also ich bin auch übelst heiß auf 3-d! Will mir dann wahrscheinlich zum Geburtstag im Januar ne komplette 3-d-Ausrüstung holen ^^. Mal gucken was es bis dahin so neues an Hardware und so gibt . Aber wenn jemand schonmal im Kino einen guten 3-D film gesehn hat (Ich hab resident evil:afterliefe gesehen) weiß, WIE HAMMER GEIL ZOCKEN IN 3-D EINFACH NUR SEIN KANN . mfG Warlock

EDIT: DAS mit dem kino beispiel ist so gemeint: Man sagt ja dass mit der Shutter Technik die 3-D Qualität mindestens so gut ist wie im Kino...Somit kann ich das 3-D Erlebnis auf Games übertragen und mir einfach nur den enormen Spaß-Faktor beim zocken in 3-d ausmalen ^^.


----------



## Sash (3. Dezember 2010)

naja einen monitor kauf ich mir nicht alle 2j neu, der sollte länger halten. und meiner ist nun ca 3-4j alt.. 22", und der reicht mir noch. müßte ich mir jetzt einen neuen kaufen wäre es einer mit 120hz. aber da ich geld nicht scheißen kann und auch ohne 3d bisher überlebt hab, warte ich halt.. erstmal kommt nächstes jahr ne neue graka rein, gtx585 oder sowas.. dann gönn ich mir vielleicht noch ne harmony one.. und dann, irgendwann am ende übernächsten jahres, dann kommt vielleicht ein 3d tft.


----------



## KiraSenpai (3. Dezember 2010)

ich denk mal es liegt an den aktuell geringen preisen der normalen monitoren und 3D kostet invergleich zu dennen ja noch bissl was^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2010)

Wieder neuen Monitor und eine Brille dazu ( Hurra Deutschland ), dann ein 3D TV und der BR Player muss auch wieder neu. Ich persönlich hab nix gegen neue Techniken, nur wenn dann muss es bezahlbar sein ohne Hilfsmittel usw. Ich warte lieber bis sich das langfristig durchgesetzt hat, den Beta Tester können andere spielen. Es gab auf lange Sicht einfach zu viele Flops die keine Lebensdauer am Markt hatten


----------

